# SpeedCubeShop Improvements?



## camcuber (Apr 5, 2011)

I haven't had much feedback regarding SpeedCubeShop lately and I am not sure if that is a good or bad thing. Does anyone see anything that can be improved? For a time, I was trying to learn HTML but I lost my patience with it. I will work on getting a wider range of products because I found a new system that should allow such additions. I look forward to reading your responses, thanks.


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Apr 5, 2011)

I think your website has a pretty good layout. Maybe add a few more products........ I know my friend was looking to buy an X - Cube from your store but you don't have one. Otherwise, I really think that your store is really good right now! Will you be coming to the San Diego Open 2011? If you are I would like to buy a couple products from you!


----------



## camcuber (Apr 5, 2011)

Well in regards to X-Cubes, they are on there way after the long wait. There is a good chance that i'll be there but that is a long drive for me


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Apr 5, 2011)

camcuber said:


> Well in regards to X-Cubes, they are on there way after the long wait. There is a good chance that i'll be there but that is a long drive for me


 
Regarding the Xcubes -- I better start saving up some cash for it! Any ideas on what you would price it at?

It would be awesome if you can come, I hate long road trips too!


----------



## camcuber (Apr 5, 2011)

The price should be right around $40


----------



## RyanReese09 (Apr 5, 2011)

Here is my feedback (I don't leave feedback unless horribly bad). Fast shipping. Nothing else more to say really. And it was at a very reasonable price.



Spoiler



I got a stackmat and 2x2 from you ~2 weeks or 3 weeks ago.


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Apr 5, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> Here is my feedback *(I don't leave feedback unless Amazingly Great)*. Fast shipping. Nothing else more to say really. And it was at a very reasonable price.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Fix'ed


----------



## RyanReese09 (Apr 5, 2011)

MrIndianTeen said:


> Fix'ed


 
No. Not fixed. I don't leave feedback on websites unless it's terribly bad.


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Apr 5, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> No. Not fixed. I don't leave feedback on websites unless it's terribly bad.


 
Then why leave feedback on Cameron's site when you have only compliments on it?


----------



## RyanReese09 (Apr 5, 2011)

MrIndianTeen said:


> Then why leave feedback on Cameron's site when you have only compliments on it?



I never left feedback on Cameron's site.

I never took the initiative to go to his site and leave feedback. I'm giving feedback now because he has "come to me", so to speak, thus making it painfully easy to give feedback.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Apr 5, 2011)

First suggestion: put your shop's link in your signature so people could access it without having to type the address themselves.

EDIT:


Spoiler



1. Organize the product categories (or are they tags?) into neater columns; It have beena pain in the a$$ to skim through every single tags several times to find the one I am looking for. 
2. The Alpha Haiyan is not an A6
3. Put some pictures of the Ghost hand II mechanism up. I heard that there was an idiot who bought a GH1 from you, but thought that it was a GH2?


----------



## masteranders1 (Apr 5, 2011)

MrIndianTeen said:


> Fix'ed



I'm sorry, but you seemed to have spelled fix'd incorrectly.

anyway, I'm really impressed with your store's shipping and customer service. I don't really see any improvements to make.


----------



## Mr 005 (Apr 7, 2011)

Well i bought a 4x4 from you last night and will be waiting for that 

the website looked alot better then most cube store websites. however me being web designer the logo looks a bit blurry and i dont like the background on how it tiles. it should be seemless. other than that is looks alot nicer than other cube places.


----------



## JyH (Apr 7, 2011)

Yeh. Goojob Cammy. Good shipping and prices, brah.


----------



## maggot (Apr 7, 2011)

i think you should try to minimize your out of stocks, and or, push them to the end of your product list. also, dont be afraid to dump inventories of old puzzles and use that capital to buy new puzzles. you seem to only buy a few of the newer cubes and then run out (mf8 4x4, ghosthand 2x2s) . dont run out! people arent going to wait for you to get more puzzles in, they're going to find a place to buy it and take their business there! also, i know you probably buy in larger quantities, so you should know how to bargain to get better prices when you buy large amounts of puzzles. use the sales and profit from those old puzzle dumps to drive competition with your fellow cube stores and to buy larger amounts of them. for a new cube, you should use your gut. if it is good, you need to be the cheapest and have the most of them. this is walmarts strategy (im a store mgr. lol). it works every time.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Apr 7, 2011)

1) Restock more. A lot of people say this.
2)Lower prices? If possible?
3)For 3x3s, put a picture up showing the two corners and edge in a row like you used to do!
4)Give moderators the ability to ban people on the forums. This way I don't have to contact you personally and makes both are parts easier.
5)Explain how shipping is based. Quantity, weight...?


----------



## cubeflip (Apr 7, 2011)

I think you are doing a great job with your shop.
BTW, have you checked out my review of the white AVf yet? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4JIdEdadcMo
I'd like to know what you thought about it. Thanks again for the cube!


----------



## Erzz (Apr 7, 2011)

Add pictures of the mechanisms


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Apr 7, 2011)

I actually just ordered an FII on Saturday. I was extremely surprised when my order had been shipped on a Sunday! It just got to my apartment today.

Like RyanReese, I don't usually ever leave comments, unless they are very bad. 

I don't see any areas of improvements, but I'm not really too demanding.
-Your shipping is amazing.
-Your prices seem fair/good, to me.
-Your site is organized in a way that I find easy to use.

The only thing I would suggest, is for you to stop running out of products. 
I originally was going to buy the FII a few weeks ago, but they were sold out. I waited, because I was in no rush, and bought it from you. Others, though, will not wait, since they can get it somewhere else. 
You seem to run out of the more "in-demand" kind of products, so you should stock up more on it. Having people come to your site, and regularly see the products they want, out of stock, is discouraging, and will make them buy it somewhere else. 

So, in the end, for those products that usually run out of stock, on a regular basis, try to stock up on way more than you have now. And when running out, by before the product runs out.


----------



## Andreaillest (Apr 7, 2011)

Better and faster restocking of products. It seems every time I want a specific, you're out of stock.
Lower prices would be nice and would add a bit of competition to other stores.
Other than that, keep up the good work!


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Apr 7, 2011)

I think the categories "sub-nav" type area could use some work. It seems really chaotic to me. I mean, I can use it, but I prefer if it had better structure. As for operations, that and restocking (others have said already anyway) are the only things that come to mind off hand.

Are you looking for suggestions on making your site look better too? Not in an offensive way, but this site doesn't look very "professional." I realize that's not a necessity for the target audience, that's why I didn't list anything about this yet


----------



## Vinny (Apr 7, 2011)

I think a great improvement would be to increase the amount of products sold. Also, restocking constantly would be better.


----------



## nat4sail (Apr 7, 2011)

overnight shipping would be amazing 
i just made a $100 dollar order from you today w/ priority shipping...though i am leaving friday morning to nor cal for a sailing race so idk if i will get it in time... :/


----------



## Calvin Laza (Apr 9, 2011)

I would have loved it if I had been able to order the newly released Gans 3x3 cube from your shop rather than from Lightake. I'm suggesting a pre-order section in the Products tab for the the soon to be released cubes (such as Zhanchi, Lunhui). Such a section would be great to gain visibility at a glance not only for stuff that's coming out soon, but also for stuff that's not coming out in the near future (such as Alpha CC). I'm not suggesting you should take people's money too soon for an alpha CC, but you should list it there anyway.


----------



## AvidCuber (Apr 9, 2011)

I love your shop, but here are a few things that would make me like it even more:

Make the shipping prices for stickers and other small things free so that if we want to buy stickers along with some other cubes, it doesn't up the shipping price and so that you don't have to worry about refunding the extra shipping to people who complain (like me).

Restock more often. (A lot of people have already said this)

I think the prices are pretty reasonable but maybe you could put promotions on certain items for certain amounts of time, rather than just having a big overall promotion (like the sticker one you have going on right now). For instance, if you decreased the price on a certain less popular 3x3x3 for say, a week or so, it might help sales. Just a suggestion, it's not really that I want to see any particular items discounted at the moment but I think it would benefit the shop.

These are all minor complaints, so I wouldn't cry if they didn't happen. Thanks, and keep up the great work!


----------



## sa11297 (Apr 9, 2011)

restock products more. and it would be nice if you gave free shipping on orders over a certain amount (if you dont already)


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Apr 10, 2011)

A big surprise is coming up! =)
Stay tuned!


----------



## cookieyo145 (Apr 10, 2011)

Ghosthand Magic.


----------

